# I have two more :)



## Rykel (Aug 22, 2007)

[/img]








the first one is my female and was told it was a dogtooth but i don't know also the male is showing hints of blue now and and deep black vertical lines at times...
And the second guy i have no idea and he is rather photo shy sorry for the bad picture ..


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Dogtooth refers, I believe, to a few cyno afra species.

The second I'm gonna guess fryeri, since most bland fish with that shape end up being that.

Hopefully someone with experience in either of these fish can prove me right/wrong.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Both are probably hybrids or deformed fish


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

First one is unlike any Cynotilapia species I've seen. Hard to say what it is - if in fact it is pure.


----------



## macguy (Mar 29, 2007)

i think the first is an hybrid and the second a fryeri female.

For best classification it needed best photo.


----------



## Rykel (Aug 22, 2007)

hmm they don't look deformed i'll get better pictures and post them and i'll show the male instead


----------



## Rykel (Aug 22, 2007)

[/img]








So the first guy is my male apose to the female in the last pictures
and the second guy is a better quality picture this time i hope it helps thanks


----------



## macguy (Mar 29, 2007)

I think already the first photo is an hybrid.

And in the last photo i see hemichromis lifalili with a fryeri female :-?


----------



## Rykel (Aug 22, 2007)

Well if the first guy is a hybrid I wonder what kind of hybrid he is ..


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The second picture posted at Mon Jul 21, 2008 11:48 am looks to be an Aulonocara x Scieanochromis fryeri hybrid.


----------



## macguy (Mar 29, 2007)

it's very difficult to be able to identify the mix of species into an hybrid. Were he (she) comes from? I think, however, there is one specie of cynotilapia. It's a mbuna hybrid.

It's simple: look at his mouth an at the mouth of the real cyno (the male in other photo) and clear the differences :wink:


----------



## Rykel (Aug 22, 2007)

Well thanks guys and i wish i had a decent store to buy fish from :?


----------

